
Why I’m Moving on to Web Components and Not Looking Back - wheresvic1
https://hackernoon.com/why-im-moving-on-to-web-components-and-not-looking-back-aa8028c99c83
======
Fifer82
Is it really that simple though?

These Web Components are still Objects in the sense that you may have 1000
classes or 1000 web components.

Composition doesn't magically exist. I am expecting a "Web Components
Framework" soon.

If I have misunderstood, then how?

Edit - I mean that, if you talk about the declarative nature of markup, you
are going to end up with 14 layers, layer 0 is going to have some piece of
data which layer 11 needs or some choice here, level 6 needs. Like a real
application, it isn't often trivial, multiply this 1000 times. How are you
going to deal with that? JavaScript?

I see what Angular solved, and dependency injection alone, if you have to deal
with that personally, it gets really difficult. I also see where Web
Components naturally fit such as:

1\. I had a widget quiz which was an iframe and it was brittle. Perfect <my-
quiz> component.

2\. I had an IFrame inside of an Application but that required data sent over
the boundary and back. It was outrageous and again, those IFrames could have
been ideally web components.

There are other cases like this that I understand, but "Component all the
things" doesn't seem like a particularly helpful pattern.

Again, I almost certainly misunderstand but I am investing in Polymer and I
don't get it :/

